# Kimber solo frame and slide swap



## ekaeric (Jul 10, 2011)

I have two Kimber solo STS 9mm guns. One is a carry gun the other is a collector gun for my collection. The frame on one is perfect cosmetic wise and the slide on the other is perfect. There is no serial numbers on the slides only on the frames. Can I take the nice looking slide off one and put it on the nice looking frame for collecting and the two not so good looking frame and slide together for my carry? I don't mind since it will get worn anyway from carrying. I would swap the entire assembly's together barrel, recoil spring etc... Or is this a No No PS they fit very well when I compared the two after I swapped them. I have not fired them this way and will not until I hear a bit of feedback to find out if this is a No No thanks Eric


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't see any reason why not. Just make sure you fire the guns to make sure they function properly.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds good to me, unless Kimber changed the design or parts between the time you purchased the pistols, you can swap out anything on the pistols to your heart's content.


----------

